
Ask HN: Is there a fuel cell expert out there? - somid3
Hi all,<p>Sorry to message everyone — I apologize. I am working on an open-source VTOL with flight mode with a payload of 200kg to travel around 100 miles.<p>We plan to make the bill of materials, blueprints, 3D parts (for printing) and other essentials available. We are targeting poor countries without road infrastructure.<p>We have a very good design in place, but the one element missing is a 50kW to 110 kW PEM hydrogen fuel cell in which the hydrogen is at 5,000 psi (not cryogenically stored).<p>We are in need of a PEM fuel cell expert that can connect us with the right manufacturers. We need a ~50-to-100kg fuel cell with ~100kW (i.e.: something like the Toyota Mirai). So far vendors take forever and are taking us through loops to even get a price or s spec. We are based in Los Angeles. If you can help, we would love you.<p>Also, if you’d like to help us, we welcome everyone. My email is somid3 !a!t! gmail
======
grizzles
The one element is the biggest/hardest challenge in what you are trying to do.
eg. skai has a partnership with BMW and so on.

Since you're an indie your best bet would be to get your hands on a Mirai or
another FCEV and pull it out of that.

Edit: if I'm wrong, pls post in this thread how you got ahold of it.

~~~
somid3
I sure will! Thanks.

~~~
somid3
[https://www.toyota-
tech.eu/HYBRID/HVDM/EN/DM32B0U_Revised_20...](https://www.toyota-
tech.eu/HYBRID/HVDM/EN/DM32B0U_Revised_201507.pdf)

